# How do you carry your flashlight?



## Hallorann (Feb 13, 2007)

How do you guys carry your flashlights?

Pocket? Special carrier on your belt?

I carry a Streamlight Stylus everywhere I go. It rides alongside an ink pen in my left front pants pocket.

Hallorann


----------



## jch79 (Feb 13, 2007)

PD-S clipped inside my pocket, Draco XR-E on my keychain, and a light inside my messenger bag when I'm goin' somewhere - usually an A19 XR-E with a custom Piglet board with faster strobe for biking!

 john


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Feb 13, 2007)

Fenix LOD-CE on the keyring, Fenix L1T in the pocket, [email protected] in the tool box


----------



## Ringer (Feb 13, 2007)

My HDS EDC is always in my front right pocket. Other than that there could be anything from a Surefire G2 with P61 bulb in a holster to a Fenix P1 in a coat pocket or around my neck on a breakaway lanyard. For the most part it's the HDS in the pocket though, no clip.

Of course there are other lights around the house, office and in the vehicles.


----------



## TorchMan (Feb 13, 2007)

Orb Raw inside left pocket. McLux PDIII clipped to left pocket. Gladius in a Ripoffs holster on right side. And, for the past few days, also in holster on right side, Pelican M6 Lithium. Been walking at night and quite a few dark areas on the route. Felt the need for the incan punch.


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Feb 13, 2007)

U60GT in Concealco SF100 belt holster (or B42XRGT clipped to pocket via Arc4 style clip).

Arc-P on break-away neck lanyard.

Huntlight FT-01 rides in my coat pocket.


CFU


----------



## Hooligan (Feb 13, 2007)

E2E clipped to front offside pocket.


----------



## Illum (Feb 13, 2007)

there has been so much thread on this

for the heck of it

pocket carry, bezel up for 1 or 2x123A lights.
shirt pocket for anything AAA or AAAA based lights
anything that uses coil cells go on the keychain


----------



## lightcacher (Feb 13, 2007)

I carry a Photon clone and a Fenix P1D-CE on my keyring. Pretty much fills my personal lighting needs.


----------



## Brian Johnson (Feb 13, 2007)

I carry my McLux PD clipped to my right front pocket.


----------



## powernoodle (Feb 13, 2007)

Normally its a Fenix P1 loose in the front left pocket. But I recently bought a Blackberry "Pearl" phone/email/internet device that rides there now, so I've been trying out a P1 or L1D CE in the latter's belt holster.

cheers


----------



## powernoodle (Feb 13, 2007)

Illum_the_nation said:


> there has been so much thread on this



If we didn't repeat ourselves, there would be very little to say.


----------



## charge (Feb 13, 2007)

L2D-CE on my left side in its belt holster.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 13, 2007)

My cute little Fenix P1 (which is now on it's 3rd battery after going into a somewhat moon mode) is carried in the provided holster on my belt just in front of my Nokia on my right side.

Two spare cells ride in a Walmart match case in the door of my truck, so bright is never too far away!

Also my ARC AAA rides around my neck on a silver bead chain.

Because two is one and one is none!


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Feb 13, 2007)

> there has been so much thread on this


 
Yeah, but they are fun (in a flashaholic kind of way).






CFU


----------



## Manzerick (Feb 13, 2007)

A19 in the ole' front pocket... K2 one stage from deal extream in backpack. Enough 123a's to raise an eyebrow


----------



## lednut (Feb 13, 2007)

Dorcy 1W CR123 in RF pocket with Victorinox Mechanic.Keys with SL Keymate in LF pocket.


----------



## Illum (Feb 13, 2007)

well, that is true... powernoodle, CFU
we do update our carry methods


----------



## stonehold (Feb 13, 2007)

P1D-CE in the watch pocket w/ lanyard clipped to a belt loop, Coast LED Lenser LL7830 pocketed, Solitaire w/Sandwich Shoppe SMJLED2 in a Nite Ize Clip Case Plus, Brookstone combo garage remote/key light pocketed.


----------



## depusm12 (Feb 13, 2007)

My milkyspit Nuwai 301X-3 Cree XRE or JetBeam Mk I in my front pocket, in a jacket pocket my SF L5 or Inova XO with a reflector and 1.3 watt led.


----------



## ScooterBug (Feb 13, 2007)

Fenix LOD on key ring. E2E or A2 in AKJ Concealco leather holster. if i am at work i carry my Z2 in a belt holster


----------



## FireFighter05 (Feb 13, 2007)

6P w/ G&P 3W, tactical bezel, and G&p clickie/strobe in a holster on my right, Inova X5 in my right pocket, Inova X0 gen1 in my left pocket, SF E1e clipped on left butt pocket. I also Have a MagLED 3D in my truck and a Mag 6D and a SF G2 yl in my tool box. Also, my survival pack is in my trucks toolbox which houses a gerber foreman, a GI light modded with a 2D Mag LED, and an orange Brinkman maxfire with a P61 bulb.


----------



## jumpstat (Feb 14, 2007)

I carry my edcs around my neck using SF lanyard. At least it is safe and I won't leave it behind.....


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 14, 2007)

L0Pse in front pocket. E0 in change pocket. Arc AAA on keyring. Photon 3 clipped inside coat and maybe something bigger in coat pocket.

Geoff


----------



## TOOCOOL (Feb 14, 2007)

Using the shoulder strap


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Feb 14, 2007)

*JetBeam MKII in front left pocket, Fenix P1D XR-E in front right pocket, alone so they don't get scratched or anything.  *


----------



## Culhain (Feb 14, 2007)

Tonight at work, with an ice storm hitting hard, I was loaded for a potential power outage. Fortunately all we had were a few power surges and a bunch of trouble alarms.

Gerber IU jacket pocket
Fenix L1P shirt pocket
SF E1L sweater pocket
Inova XO belt sheath

Now, comfortably at home with the ice storm still hitting, I have an Inova X1 in my sweat pants pocket and a MagLed on the floor to check the ice development outside. It's a good night to be home.


----------



## GeorgePaul (Feb 14, 2007)

CR2 Ion on keyring, E1E in laptop case.


----------



## cryhavok (Feb 14, 2007)

McGizmo S27-PD loose in front right pocket. Spyderco Calypso Jr. ZDP-189 clipped to right pocket. Luxogen LR12 w/ Cree XR-E/FluPic on keychain in left.


----------



## Solstice (Feb 14, 2007)

I've got my Arc AAA on my "twisty" keyring with some keys and a leatherman P4 which is attatched to a Civilian Labs retractor conected via Black Diamond polymer carabiner to my pant's belt loop. The keychain rides in my left front pocket along (only the carabiner and part of the retractor are visible out of the pocket) along with my cell phone.

In my right front pocket is my glorious wallet- the "Tactical" wallet produced by knuckleduster over at edcforums. This allows me to edc a folding knife and a knife have them always at the ready, and prevents anything from getting scratched. I generally have the light in the "slim" pocket, and it's either my JetBeam MKII for times I think I'll need it, or an L0P SE for when I'm feeling more minimalist. These two options are likely to be replaced this week with a C-LE and a L0D CE respectively- I'll have to find good homes for my older lights or just retire them to my relic drawer.


----------



## oregon (Feb 14, 2007)

Two AAA Fenix ride in my Mission wallet, left front pocket. 

oregon


----------



## cratz2 (Feb 14, 2007)

My HDS in my back pocket most of the time.

If it's my Fenix, usually in my little watch pocket.


----------



## cratz2 (Feb 14, 2007)

My HDS in my back pocket most of the time.

If it's my Fenix, usually in my little watch pocket.


----------



## cratz2 (Feb 14, 2007)

Oops.


----------



## LGCubana (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## sclemin1 (Feb 14, 2007)

powernoodle said:


> If we didn't repeat ourselves, there would be very little to say.


 
Yes, and memory fades as we age.
Also, our memory fades as we age.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 14, 2007)

PD clipped in left front pocket.

(SMF occupies right front pocket real estate)

HDS EDC in vertical nylon holster on left side belt.

27LT loose in jacket breast pocket.

Surefire E2e in horizontal nylon holster on right side belt.

Oh, and aluminum nitro tube modded to (tightly) carry one CR123.

Dutch


----------



## ScumNL (Feb 14, 2007)

lanyard, pocket and clips


----------



## Dave. (Feb 14, 2007)

Here's how I carry my L4, clipped to a belt loop and inside my pocket. Just tied around with a constrictor knot which takes a vice grip on the knurling.

The 9P is whipped so it's always comfortable to hold as I run the P91 hard!


----------



## Lobo (Feb 14, 2007)

*"How do you carry your flashlight!"*

I don't!  

Am I the only one on CPF who don't EDC a torch?


----------



## Lite_me (Feb 14, 2007)

Lobo said:


> *"How do you carry your flashlight!"*
> 
> I don't!
> 
> Am I the only one on CPF who don't EDC a torch?


Most likely!  

L0D CE in RF pocket fed w/ NiMh. Spare AAA Lithium in LF pocket slid into an appropriate size piece of shrink tubing with the ends heated slightly to hold the battery in. Battery can be slid out and tube reused.

edit: Oh, and during the winter months I have something in the inside pocket of my coat. Most all my coats have an inside pocket w/ a zipper or Velcro to secure. Right now I keep my P1D CE in there.


----------



## cdosrun (Feb 14, 2007)

Fenix E0 and E1 on keyring in my pocket, P1D-CE in its holster on my belt and (at the moment, not sure it will always be there) L2D-CE in its holster, next to the P1D. A few spare cells in my pocket too 

It's absolute overkill for my normal usage in the UK, but I just don't know when to stop!

Andrew


----------



## shoe (Feb 14, 2007)

Jet MK II in holster on belt.
I have too much junk in my pockets to be able to fish it out in a hurry.


----------



## cbxer55 (Feb 14, 2007)

Surefire U2 either clipped to left front pocket or carried in Ripoffs belt pouch on left side.
Fenix P1d-CE carried loosely in left front pocket with pouch containing 4 spare batteries between the U2 and the Fenix.
Sometimes have my Surefire E2 in a ankle pouch on right ankle, opposite the handgun on my left ankle.(back-up piece.)


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Feb 14, 2007)

I like full coverage belt sheaths for nearly everything but the Photon Freedom on a short bead chain around my neck. I'm fussy enough about sheaths, pouches, holsters and bags that I usually end up designing and building my own.


----------



## woodasptim (Feb 14, 2007)

MM-L1P-XRE w/ Energizer Lithium in holster on my belt 
L0D-CE w/ Energizer Lithium on my keychain (attached with a couple inches of parachute cord.

My wife was EDCing her lod-ce in a pocket with the pocket clip, but it fell out and she lost it. So I don't recommend that approach. Luckily I found it nearly a week later under my truck seat.


----------



## woodaspdawn (Feb 14, 2007)

I carry my lod-ce in my pocket with my chapstick now. I have never lost that, so my flashlight should be safe.


----------



## greenLED (Feb 14, 2007)

If they're small enough, in the bottom of my pockets. Otherwise, clipped to my pockets, or in a coat pocket. Alternatively, I throw them inside my pack.


----------



## NutSAK (Feb 14, 2007)

L2P CR123 clipped inside my front pocket with a Gerber Infinity Ultra-M clip.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Feb 14, 2007)

SL PP Lux AA in my side pocket, Inova X1 in my left front pocket, fauxton in my right front pocket with my keys.

I usually wear Carhartt work pants, the extra pockets makes this easy. :buddies:


----------



## FrogsInWinter (Feb 14, 2007)

- SureFire E2D in belt holster

- Two modded mag-lite solitaires & two Photon Freedom Micros (one white & one red) on house keys

- Two Photon Freedom Micros (one white & one red) on car keys

- Fenix P1 in side pants pocket (since I almost always wear cargo pants or carpenter's jeans).

During normal work hours I also have my work issued Streamlight Stinger HP on my belt as well. After work I usually have my Elektro Lumens Little Friend in a jacket pocket.


----------



## pactchncn (Feb 14, 2007)

I have my E2L (sometimes my E1L) clipped to left front pocket. 
I don't EDC more than one light. If I'm on the job, I'm likely to have more than one though!
Keep it simple, stupid!


----------



## UWAK (Feb 15, 2007)

This Nokia small pouch goes to my belt on the left side. :naughty: Bad pic tho!

Frids


----------



## carrot (Feb 15, 2007)

I've been rediscovering my lights, so this week it's an Inova X5 in the holster on my belt. Tonight I was carrying a Surefire M3T on its lanyard, with the lanyard clipped on a carabiner on my belt. Normally it's a Surefire A2 clipped to my left pocket, or sometimes a Fenix slipped into the left pocket.


----------



## MikeSalt (Feb 15, 2007)

Fenix P1D-CE clipped onto my keys using the lobster claw. The finish takes a little wear, but it's meant to be used.
If I'm likely to need a backup, I shall put my LED Lenser in its supplied sheath on my right, on my belt. If I need a thrower, I will put the supplied belt sheath on my left side for my Cyba-Lite 3 watt.


----------



## Mikeg23 (Feb 15, 2007)

UWAK said:


> This Nokia small pouch goes to my belt on the left side. :naughty: Bad pic tho!
> 
> Frids


 
Where did you get this or does it have a part number on it?


----------



## UWAK (Feb 15, 2007)

Mikeg23 said:


> Where did you get this or does it have a part number on it?



Sorry bro, it's look's like a small run home made works here in Indonesia. But still a good items. Cheers!

Frids


----------



## RedLED (Feb 15, 2007)

One of my SureFire's clipped to my LR pocket, and an Arc, or similar in FR pocket.

Best,

RL


----------



## InFlux (Feb 15, 2007)

McGizmo Ti XR-19C clipped in left front pocket.
Strider or Sebenza folder clipped on right.
TnC Keylux AAA on keys.
27 LT (modded with Cree) occasionaly clipped directly to belt


----------



## Mikeg23 (Feb 15, 2007)

UWAK said:


> Sorry bro, it's look's like a small run home made works here in Indonesia. But still a good items. Cheers!
> 
> Frids


 
That explains why it's not on Nokia's website. I figured with word Nokia on the flap that you got it from them.


----------



## 22hornet (Feb 15, 2007)

One AAA light in each pants pocket (ARC AAA, Peak Matterhorn, Fenix E0 or E1).
Maglite Solitaire 3mm led on car keychain
In coat pocket: one of the following: Peak Pacific, my (new) McKinley, SF E1L

When I wear a sweater instead of a shirt: P1 in it's holster on the belt.

Joris


----------



## Well-Lit (Feb 15, 2007)

Mostly a belt holster guy:

A2 in Surefire V21 holster
HDS/EDC in kydex holster
E-series size lights in Surefire V82 holster
Arc-P on keychain


----------



## TheMechanic (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm in the middle of changing my EDC, primarily because of the acquisition of new lights!

Just recently my EDC consisted a CMG Infinity Ultra in my pants pocket, and a Streamlight Strion in a "tactical" holster that I designed several years ago.

Now I've acquired a Liteflux LF1 and from Lumapower an M1, LM301, and a D-mini. Things have gotten complicated!

I had my wife make a dual light belt holster for me, which carries the D-Mini and the LM301. This seems to be a good combination, and very easy to carry. I've also experimented with carrying the M1 and the LF1 (with the 2AA tube.) In both cases, the idea is to have one light for throw and one for close-up (flood.)

When the 2-stage switch for the M1 becomes available, and the M3 is released, that might end up being the perfect combination. Until something else comes along, of course.

This never ends...

-=[ Grant ]=-


----------



## wmirag (Feb 15, 2007)

CR2-Ti (with SAK MiniChamp) in jeans coin pocket.

A2 or L2 or E2D or U2 in jacket, depending on mood.

W.


----------



## gadget_lover (Feb 18, 2007)

Am I the only one who wears one on a cell phone swivel belt clip? A small knob on the side of the light slips into a groove in the clip. A button releases it. It swivels, so if you sit down it does not poke you.













The other three lights I carry in my pocket. They are ARC aaa, ARC aaa UV and a mjled modded Princeton Tech coin light.


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Feb 18, 2007)

Greetings!

Surefire Kroma - Left pocket, bare
Inova X1 (Spot version), CMG Infinity Ultra (Red) - Right pocket, on keyring
Princeton Tec Impact XL, Surefire L2, Inova 24/7 - In Filson bag, carried everywhere

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## LGCubana (Feb 19, 2007)

Bianchi AccuMold (Model 7326) & D-Mini


----------



## Bjorn Keizers (Feb 19, 2007)

Dang, I'm surprised most of you guys here don't have a tactical vest to carry that half a dozen lights around  How do you keep your pants from dropping with all that EDC weight!!

I used to carry my AA Minimag in my EDC backpack -- with GPS, knife, laptop, PDA, cellphone, notebook, pens, etc. etc. Now that I have the Fenix L2D-CE, I plan to just wear that on the belt in the holster. I plan on putting a nice multitool next to that; specifically... I'm thinking Leatherman New Wave.


----------



## TKC (Feb 19, 2007)

*I carry my CR2 Ion in the watch pocket of my jeans. I keep SF E1e's in several jackets, in zippered pockets. I have a nice leather holster for an E1e as well. My Fenix lights, and Jetbeam MKII allhave holsters, that I use either on my belt, or just in a pocket. I ALWAYS have my CR2 Ion on my, and SF E1e near by.*


----------



## Strauss (Feb 19, 2007)

I always have my McLuxIII-PD clipped inside my right front pocket. As well as my PD, I always have my Fenix LOD clipped on my keychain. And now that it is winter, when I go out at night, I usually throw my modded TL-3 in one of my pockets for a thrower.


----------



## KentuckyMike (Feb 19, 2007)

My latest EDC is a new SF E1L (defective clicky and all!) 

On weekends/evenings when I'm in jeans I wear it on my belt (with the provided belt clip), but around headquarters I wear golf shirts and khakis. This has been hard to do. The E1L is a little thick in a trouser (casual britches...if you prefer...I am in KY after all) pocket...and I'm afraid that will lead to a "misunderstanding" ("Is that a flashlight in your pocket...")

And my belt is a braided leather belt that's a little too thick to use the clip w/o "stretching out" the spring steel clip. So...I found a more creative way. After putting my pants and belt on, I slide the tube of the light into my belt loop (over the belt, under the loop). The belt clip goes over the belt loop. It doesn't stand out nearly as badly as you'd think, it's incredibly comfortable (no bezel or tailcap sticking into my side), secure, and I can leave the tailcap screwed in all the time (it doesn't "auto-fire" like it does with bezel-up or bezel-down carry).

There's usually a Mag 2D (old faithful) or some other big light in the truck, and various lights all over the office, in my bag, etc.

"Run what ya brought" only works if you brought something!!!

--Mike


----------



## Patriot (Feb 19, 2007)

SF L2 or L4 clipped inside of left front pocket. LOD-CE around my neck with a quick release button to remove from lanyard if desired. http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1274


----------



## Torch_Dork1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Streamlight stinger in a Bianchi cordura snap flap holster. (4 nights a week)
Minimag 2AA led on weekends in its own mag holster.


----------



## serious sam (Feb 20, 2007)

Does anyone carry a 3AA light such as the 3AA Maglite LED? How do you carry it? Im currently carrying it on my hand all the time walking to work (always prepared to lash it out on muggers) sometimes its kinda not so convennient.


----------



## Rusty Joe (Feb 20, 2007)

If I'm not carrrying my LED mag 2 c (carried on the security gaurd duty rig loop), a good tactical light, like my Brinkmann Maxfire LX or Scorpion SL, are kept in the trusty right side pocket!


----------



## KevlarSix (Mar 19, 2007)

I carry my Ultrafire AAA 602C inside my leatherman pouch together with a fisher space pen.


----------



## 276 (Mar 19, 2007)

first depends on which one i want on me buy my g2 in backpack plus l2d ce in bag as well plus extra batteries in coat pocket


----------



## Coop (Mar 19, 2007)

Surefire L4 in left coat pocket
Fenix L1P on my belt (above right rear pants pocket)
Peak Matterhorn on keys (left front pants pocket)
Spiderfire in the 'Flashlight cove' of my TAD Gear fast pack Alpha (2aa extensiontube is in the inner mesh opocket of the pack)
AAA clone light on keyper in the main compartment of my TAD Gear pack
And usually there is another light in the outer pocket of of my TAD Gear pack


----------



## jayke (Mar 19, 2007)

@KevlarSix,

I've got the same setup with the ultrafire AAA and Space Pen with my Leatherman XTi.

Works Great


----------



## Oddjob (Mar 19, 2007)

I carry my McLux III PD-S clipped inside my right pocket and Fenix EO on keychain.


----------



## Calina (Mar 19, 2007)

Normally, I try to carry my lights so that the head points in the same direction that I am looking.


----------



## Newuser01 (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm amazed that no one mentioned ducktape????


Duck tape said:


> One word - ducktape!! okay 2 words.



[I'll admit that I just skimed over the posts and don't know if anyone said!]

Hehe!


----------



## GeorgePaul (Mar 19, 2007)

CR2 Ion on keychain. SF E1E in laptop case. These are the only two I carry with me.


----------



## golden_creature (Mar 20, 2007)

zip pocket.gc.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 21, 2007)

I realize I've answered before...

My EDC (about 7:30AM to 6:00PM M-F) is a fenix P1 carried in the supplied belt holster.

I rarely venture out on weeknights, except to go bowling on Monday. I usually wear cargo shorts, and might have almost anything on me. Most recent was a River Rock 2AAA .5W clipped into a lower pocket. I've been known to have a M*gled 2AA at times as well.


----------



## Elton (Mar 21, 2007)

mine has a pocket clip


----------



## mcmc (Mar 21, 2007)

gadget_lover said:


> Am I the only one who wears one on a cell phone swivel belt clip? A small knob on the side of the light slips into a groove in the clip. A button releases it. It swivels, so if you sit down it does not poke you.


Hey, neat looking light - what is it?
Also, did you use some kind of superglue to attach the knob? Interesting idea.

For me...
*Keys:* SmartFire CR2 SSC'd, Red Photon Freedom
*Belt: * Ti CR2 Ion (orig) in belt-loop holster, HDS U60 w/ Seoul LED in belt-clip holster

When going to the mountains or away for a night, also add a Photon Freedom in white around the neck, and swap one of the belt lights w/ a Little Friend.


----------



## Cody Jansen (May 6, 2011)

in my front left pocket next to my phone i have a 4sevens quark 123^2 tactical r5 on a 6 inch lanyard.


----------



## HotWire (May 6, 2011)

I carry my Preon 2 in my shirt pocket and if I'm wearing jeans I carry 2 10440 single cell lights in the watch pocket. There is a small squeeze light on my keychain. I'm always looking into dark places!


----------



## 5150Bronco (May 7, 2011)

I really like that setup..., never seen something like that. Pretty cool and thanks for sharing.


----------



## BennyJ (May 8, 2011)

I keep my little Fenis E05 on my kaychain and a maglite in my work bag


----------

